# IUI abandoned after missed ovulation



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anybody had to abandoned their IUI cycle due to missed ovulation?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 99% sure I'd already ovulated before my IUI, but they didn't scan me prior to the basting, so I can't be sure (although my BFN speaks for itself). Did you ovulate even before the trigger shot?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Mooers
Thanks for replying to my post. I am sorry to hear about your situation. This was my 3rd cycle of IUI. I have been on Fostimon and my trigger shot was Pregnyl.
My first 2 cycles both ended up in pregnancies but unfortunately they both ended up in mc's. They seem to be failing at implantation stage.
On this cycle my body reacted quite differently. It seemed to result in my ovaries creating a lot of cysts and my follies were very slow to respond. After my second scan I was told that the follies were not responding well and I had to carry on taking Fostimon shots and come back the following week. I thought it a bit odd as I usually ovulate on day 14 (sorry about not using the abbreviations as I am new to the site). 
My follow up scan was scheduled for 17/18. I told my DH that I am pretty sure that I had ovulated already but he told me not to be anxious and to remain positive. We went in for the scan and I was so disappointed to be told that we have to abandon this cycle as I had clearly ovulated a few days prior. Luckily I was told before taking the trigger shot so at least we get to have another try.
Will you be trying again? If so would you be able to ask for a scan the day you take your trigger shot?
Once again thank you for your reply.


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Angel

I'm currently stimming for my second cycle, but I don't get any choice about when I get scanned unfortunately. I think my trouble was they made me do the trigger too early, as it was 46 hours between trigger and basting. I'm like you, I always ovulate on the same day, so I'd have ovulated that night with or without the trigger jab, so to then have to wait 2 days until the basting is just too long. This time if they tell me to leave 46 hours again, I'm going to ignore them and do the trigger later.

When do you start again with the next IUI? At least if this crops up again, and you're not comfortable with what they are suggesting you can remind them about this cycle. We know our bodies better than the doctors, and they sometimes seem to forget that. Hope this next cycle works for you; do they give you cyclogest to help with the implantation?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Mooers yes that does seem an awfully long time to wait. As you said we know our body so follow your instincts next time round. At least you more know what to expect next time around so it won't be as daunting. Sometimes I feel a little anxious to question their decision but next time I will speak up and hopefully be heard.
We are hoping to start again next month but am not sure if I will take a month off as I found it really hard on my body this time. I suffer from unexplained infertility but also have other major health problems. I found that the jabs make me feel very bloated and quite emotional this time. Have they had any affect on you?
As for Cyclogest nobody has mentioned that but I thank you for letting me know. I will do some research on it  and I will be able to ask them about that the next time round. We hope to try again on or around 26/11 hopefully if things go well. Please keep in touch I will look forward to hearing your news.
x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I was on Menopur last time, and it made me really tearful, and very bloated (not to mention extremely gassy   ). This time I'm on Puregon, and I haven't really had any side effects at all, but I've only been on it 4 days. I had to wait a month in between my last cycle and this one, and I'm glad I did as I felt pretty dreadful both physically and emotionally, and this month has given me a chance to get myself together again. 

I haven't had cyclogest myself yet, but I'm hoping to get it for this cycle, as I have a very short luteal phase which doesn't allow the egg time to implant properly before I start my AF. It's worth asking your hospital about it anyway. I have my scan on Monday, so hopefully there will be a nice follie or 2 growing, I can feel my right ovary twinging away, so I think this is where they will be growing from this month.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

I too have been feeling terrible on the jabs. That is why I am thinking of taking a month off before I start again. Physically, mentally and emotionally it is a very difficult thing to go through. It makes it even more difficult as we have only told my Mum. That's why it's been fantastic talking to you. 
I wish you all the very best with your scan on Monday. Drink lots of water and try to take it easy. Wishing you great success and lots of baby dust and not too much gas


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you know how I got on with my scan; I had 4 follies, but 1 was quite small, so probably 3 will make it. This Puregon stuff is great, no side effects at all, and it seems more effective! I think I'll have ovulated before basting again though, as I cannot be basted until Monday next week, as the sperm guy doesn't work every day, and as the biggest follie is already 13, and I don't think it'll last that long. I'll have to hold off on the water, and stay cold and dehydrated to try and slow them down!

How are you feeling? I found it took a couple of weeks before I felt 'normal' after the last IUI.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi it's lovely to hear from you. Great news about the follies.  Fingers and everything else crossed that they hold on until Monday. Do you have any Ovulation sticks that you could try? It would be such a shame if it happens before you get basting   It's a shame they don't work 7 days or would that be asking too much lol. The Puregon sounds good anything that gives us less side affects gets the thumbs up from me.
Am still not feeling normal yet. I am feeling a bit tearful and sad this time round. My DH has been trying to lift my spirits but it does not seem to be helping. I noticed that this time the jabs have affected my weight. I feel so puffy and bloated. Maybe the baking I have been doing to try and cheer myself up isn't helping lol.
No more cakes for me and no water for you. Fingers crossed for you follies. Will check on you to find out how you get on.
Bubbles &   for you


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive been worrying about this you know. We havent started yet but hope to have first iui next month. Af is due on 26th/27th and im waiting for my first scan to check everything is ok. I had a blood test to make sure im ovulating on day 21 of my cycle (was meant to be day 17 i think but we were on honeymoon.) it showed i ovulate so does that mean i now ovulate late? Ive done an opk on day 19/21 and then on day 24 and been negative. So im worried if i havent ovulatd or already ovulated i will miss my first one


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Angel, the menopur affected my weight too. It bloats you up and makes you hungry which is never a good combination! The weight loss thread on here has been an absolute godsend in that respect!! I hadn't thought of using OPK's, so that's a really good idea! I'm not sure if they'll work with all the hormones that have been injected, so I may need to have a chat with Dr Google and see what it says   

Mustbemummy, I wouldn't worry too much. The drugs change when you ovulate anyway. They will control the dosages and keep an eye on you with the scans so you're ready at the best time. It's only a problem for me because the sperm guy at my PCT doesn't work Friday's, which is when I would have been basted in an ideal world. Best of luck with your first IUI.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Mooers how are you getting on? I got my AF a few days earlier than normal. I am noticing that it is more painful, heavy and has many more clots than usual. One good thing is that I am actually feeling a little more normal. We have decided to not have another cycle right away we are going to wait for 1 month and then try again. I have other health problems and have not been feeling very well so I think a month off of not ttc will do me good physically and mentally.  It is exciting going through it although I am looking forward to a month off.
Are your follies holding out? Hope they hold on a few days more. Have a relaxing weekend


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Angel

Only 1 follie has made it to full size, due to me keeping myself dehydrated to slow them down.   I'm being basted Monday.

I felt human again when I got AF, despite it being so heavy and painful. I guess it just flushes everything away!  I really was glad for having a month of, and i honestly don't know how people manage doing them back to back. I'd be a moody hormonal nightmare!

Hope you have a good weekend too, and a relaxing month off, so you're in a good frame of mind for your next round


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Mooers how did things go today? I hope that all went according to plan and we now have to keep our fingers crossed for the 2ww. Sending a bucket load of Baby Dust your way


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Angel! I definitely need the baby dust  

Basting went fine, and the gave me cyclogest for the first time, so that'll be a new experience for me. She did say I would never get pg without it, which does beg the question why have i never had it befote, but better late than never I guess. OTD is the 10th, so watch this space!

How are you doing? Have you got rid of AF yet?


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Mooers glad to hear your news so far. Let's hope that the Cyclogest helps. How strange that they have never given it to you. Have a relaxing 2ww. No symptom spotting (I know I know we all do it) Just relax, no heavy lifting or exercise - you know the routine lol.  I have never been given that before but will ask about it when I go back. I will keep in touch and say a few prayers for you.
I am finally feeling normal again and looking forward to a relaxing month. It's my DHs birthday soon and am looking forward to having a few drinks with him. I have also tried to give up caffeine so have not been drinking fizzy drinks. Am looking forward to a slice of cake and a glass of pop. It's strange the things we miss while we try to reach our ultimate goal. 
I look forward to hearing your news. Bubbles and   for you x


----------

